# Identifying 1970's Italian Road Bike



## SonofLars (Aug 22, 2015)

Just found this forum while trying to identify a bike my dad passed down to me. Lot's of great info around here! Does anybody recognize who made this bike and what it is? My dad said he think he got it in 1976. It was purchased in Italy and then my dad purchased it from the guy who brought it back to the U.S. Appreciate your help!































































Thanks!


----------



## loydcheung (Apr 16, 2014)

vintage conpagnolo！


----------



## SonofLars (Aug 22, 2015)

loydcheung said:


> vintage conpagnolo！


So my understanding is that Compagnolo makes bike components but they don't design and build frames. (but vintage Compagnolo is good, right?)

The decals on the frame are so deteriorated that I can't read anything and I haven't been able to match their shape and colors up to anything yet. My dad says he think its a Bianchi but he's not sure.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow. A Gnutti component. I haven't seen one since, well, the 1970's. I ain't saying it'll truly solve the mystery, but how about a picture of the top tube/seat tube/seat stay junction? How about photographs of the lugs...the things that connect the tubes to each other? How about a photo of the bottom bracket, both the bottom of it and how it connects to the down and seat tubes? It might be said, too, that the frame's Campagnolo rear tips imply that the bicycle may have been a pretty upscale model.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks a lot like an Atala a friend had back in the seventies.
They were sold under various names in the USA.
The head badge outline could also be Legnano.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Do recall seeing those brake calipers on an Atala back in the 70s.


----------



## SonofLars (Aug 22, 2015)

Mapei said:


> Wow. A Gnutti component. I haven't seen one since, well, the 1970's. I ain't saying it'll truly solve the mystery, but how about a picture of the top tube/seat tube/seat stay junction? How about photographs of the lugs...the things that connect the tubes to each other? How about a photo of the bottom bracket, both the bottom of it and how it connects to the down and seat tubes? It might be said, too, that the frame's Campagnolo rear tips imply that the bicycle may have been a pretty upscale model.


Here are some more pics. Its not rideable yet as I'm waiting for a new tube to come in the mail but I'm getting excited to take it out soon.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Looks a lot like an Atala a friend had back in the seventies.
> They were sold under various names in the USA.
> The head badge outline could also be Legnano.


I had a old Itala and those two black bands on the seat tube are reminiscent of the Itala I had.


----------



## SonofLars (Aug 22, 2015)

Update: Identified! It's a Giuseppe Bianchi
VeloBase.com - View Brand


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow! Never 'eard of it. But cool as heck.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Here is an old Atala. if anyone wants it, let me know - it is not far from me.
ATaLa(Grand Prix)Road bike


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Kind of pricey. Perhaps more than price new?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

SonofLars said:


> Update: Identified! It's a Giuseppe Bianchi
> VeloBase.com - View Brand


I don't know why you think that. The discussion at the link says that company stopped producing bikes in the 1940s.

Contrary to one poster above, I don't think it's a high-end bike. The cottered steel cranks generally mean lower level (though they were more common up to the early 70s), but the chromed steel rims (rather than aluminum) are a real giveaway. Campagnolo comoponents are very respected, and they now concentrate on the better segment, but in those days they made parts for a wider range, including utilitarian city bikes. These don't look like the fancy ones.

But it looks like a neat bike in pretty good shape, worth some effort (and a little money, but not too much) to fix up.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I would agree with that assessment J.C. I recall seeing similarly equipped and spec'd Atalas for sale in the general sporting goods department of Jordan Marsh back in the 60's and 70's, back when department stores actually sold sporting goods.

It would just as likely have Simplex changers as Campagnolo, but Campy Gran Sport was equipping bicycles sold in department stores back then, with the steel rims, center pull calipers and always a confusion between presta and shraeder and between 27 1/4 and 700c wheels.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

GKSki said:


> Kind of pricey. Perhaps more than price new?


If I knew the year, I could state inflation-adjusted dollars.


----------

